# Square Enix Once Promised Final Fantasy 7, 8 And 9 Remakes



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)

> Way back, once upon a time, Square Enix promised a full on updated remake of Final Fantasies VII ? IX, that would have been completely done up with graphical and audio enhancements that befit the PlayStation 2 system it would have graced. We imagine it being akin to the Nintendo DS versions of Final Fantasy III and IV, which were given a complete visual overhaul.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, these never came to be and Square Enix haven?t mentioned them again since.






Final Fantasy 9 remake...what could have been


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 27, 2013)

i would love a real remake of FF8.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well if square wants to make some money then they should consider doing this.

Except this time don't overblow the budget.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2013)

They promise a lot of things.
Don't listen to them anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd rather have a new good game. Cant reuse all of your ideas forever as Nintendo knows


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 27, 2013)

But you can re-use them some of them especially if fans themselves actually want it.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 28, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i would love a real remake of FF8.



Reps. Rarely meet fellow admirers of that game.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 28, 2013)

FF5 and 6 remake when


----------



## Nardo6670 (Oct 28, 2013)

Square: Less remakes, more Final Fantasy 13 games with Lightning! And add in  FF costumes from other FF's as well! And maybe some FF games for IOS!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 28, 2013)

If they ever redid FF7 or 9, they should do it with slight better graphics than those from FF: Dissidia. Whar a fun game that is.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'd rather have a new good game. Cant reuse all of your ideas forever as Nintendo knows



While it is more IP than the idea, come again?


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 29, 2013)

I would love well-done remakes of VII and IX (not a fan of VIII, but make it too for its fans as well).


----------



## Badalight (Oct 29, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i would love a real remake of FF8.



FF8 is fucking trash, I'm sorry.

FF7 would benefit the most from a remake - because people can't get over the graphics. I don't personally mind them though (they're actually kind of endearing).


----------



## Toph (Oct 29, 2013)

Meh, I don't really care about remakes. I'm tired of 7, we got four games, four movies and one novel. 8 was mediocre at it's best, it was not bad but not good at the same time. A 9 remake wouldn't be that bad depending on how well Square Enix does it. I want new Final Fantasy games instead of remakes of classics.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 29, 2013)

Why do fans keep going on about a remake for FFVII? I hope it never happens. I'm happy with the game as it is. If they tried to remake it they would also probably add things like voice acting, which would be a big mistake in my opinion. As for FFVIII...no amount of shiny HD graphics would make the orphanage twist palatable. (I did like certain other parts of the game, but I just think the narrative fell apart as it went on.) I see no reason for a FFIX remake either -- I played it again a while ago and it still looks good.

If people are so concerned with graphics, why not remake FFVI? (Again, though, I think they would mess it up if it ever happened.)


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2013)

We've had enough VII.

Movies, prequels, all of it.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 29, 2013)

Square Enix would fuck up a remake of ANY games, let's be honest. The only reason I say ff7 because people constantly whine about how terrible the graphics are. I know a ton of people who won't even play it because of them.

It would likely suck, but if they kept everything the same and literally just updated the graphics - that would work.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They promise a lot of things.
> Don't listen to them anymore.


Pretty much.

They take way too long to make anything anyway and I don't feel like waiting 20 years for a FF7 remake. Besides, like someone else said here, SE would probably screw up the game and change stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Look of what they are doing with FFVI. I don't care about others remakes, they can go to hell and go under as a company. They deserved to burn down


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 29, 2013)

If a game needs a remake, it's definitely FF7, and while it's my favorite FF, it's also the only FF that I can't go and play again no matter what. Hurts my eyes too damn much.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

Forget FF. 

I want updated graphics or a sequel to _Threads of Fate_.  Or fucking Chrono Break... those bastards....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2013)

Do people really want to see their precious VII ruined by AC graphics and Cloud  beating the shit out of Aerith cut out? Because in this feminist PC climate that's exactly what would happen


----------



## Toph (Oct 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Do people really want to see their precious VII ruined by AC graphics and Cloud  beating the shit out of Aerith cut out? Because in this feminist PC climate that's exactly what would happen



Would be pretty funny to watch in all honesty.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

remake them for the 3ds. its win win, we get updated visuals and square gets buckets of money. to easy.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

People would riot if they are remade these games for the 3DS, especially FF7.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

Zidane said:


> People would riot if they are remade these games for the 3DS, especially FF7.



the ass tear juice would be sweet.


----------



## eluna (Oct 30, 2013)

If the remake of 7 be make, I wonder how they make the scene of Cloud taking bath with the guys in honey bee


----------



## Bender (Oct 31, 2013)

Fuck all those games. I want a remake of Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 31, 2013)

Fuck em.
Give us a super wicked FF6 with Mark Hamill as Kefka


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember reading an article waaaaaaay way back.  There was also the Chrono Break/Brake trademarked back in 2003.  If a remakes were to happen, FF7 would be the first one and would probably be out in 2017 for the 20th anniversary.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

Disney its probably going to end up purchasing them.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Disney its probably going to end up purchasing them.



good


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> good



And knowing them, they would probably kick out Toriyama and make Nomura the bloody master of it - so that he could make more Kingdom Hearts games.

Thinking about it, it wouldn't be half a bad idea.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> And knowing them, they would probably *kick out Toriyama* and make Nomura the bloody master of it - so that he could make more Kingdom Hearts games.
> 
> Thinking about it, it wouldn't be half a bad idea.



Noth but gold lies at the end of the road in that case. I've been watching shit for FF 13-3 and I'm more disgusted then ever 

thank god FF 14 proved that 13 is really just toriyama and that the series as a hole is still quality.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 1, 2013)

FF14, you mean the one that completely failed and they had to remake from the ground up - and is only successful because it's the most safe and cookie cutter mmo on the market?

Okay.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2013)

Badalight said:


> FF14, you mean the one that completely failed and they had to remake from the ground up - and is only successful because it's the most safe and cookie cutter mmo on the market?
> 
> Okay.



yes because being negative for the sake of negativity makes your opinion more important than mine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2013)

Im sick of FF7. If any of the previous games deserve a remake it would be FF 8  to 10


----------

